# Weird phenomenon of networking devices



## kg11sgbg (Feb 22, 2015)

To all of @TDF and also to my friend, [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
I have the following network devices at my home for usage :-->

1) D-Link DSL 2520U  ADSL2+ Modem Router
2) TP-Link TD-8817 ADSL2+ Modem Router
3) TP-Link  TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router
4) TP-Link TG-W8951ND 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router

5) TP-Link TL-WR740N  150Mbps Wirelss N Router*
* Used as Wireless Range Extender/Access Pont

Network : BSNL BB BBG Combo ULD 1445(2Mbps till 20GB---FUP---1Mbps unlimited.....................)

 The network connection stays stable ONLY when this arrangement is allowed/done :
                  D-Link DSL 2520U + TP-Link TL-WR740N   (1 + 3)

 Problem  :------->   But Network disrupts,no Internet connection, i.e. DSL and Internet lights remain off after 3~4 days ,after running normally, if I allow this setup(s)

                   TP-Link TD-8817 + TP-Link TL-WR740N  (2+3)

                                            OR

                  TP-Link TG-W8951ND

Why is this problem???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 23, 2015)

compare snr & attn values for both setup.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2015)

^@whitestar_999, friend the status of TP-Link TG-W8951ND just now :--->
*img661.imageshack.us/img661/714/VQEufo.png

- - - Updated - - -

Is there any problem with the "Fail" statements as shown :--->
*img908.imageshack.us/img908/7370/Xz4xMY.png

- - - Updated - - -

About the bridge interface,should it be enabled or disabled???

*img537.imageshack.us/img537/224/DJOmpw.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

if it is selected by default when choosing isp type as pppoe then it is correct.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> if it is selected by default when choosing isp type as pppoe then it is correct.



The  disable button of bridge interface is selected by default.
But,why does this device fails to connect  to the internet after 2~3 days.
The power,LAN,wireless buttons  glows green during that time,but DSL and Internet light does not show any activity of life,no lights glowing,no light pulses,nothing.
Why this happens,Friend?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

2-3 days of continuous usage or 2-3 days after started using this combination.if it is former then it may be due to some overheating/hardware issue & scheduling a simple reboot of tplink modem at every 24 hours should fix it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2015)

Not continuous usage,but  after the 2nd day when I start the modem,then that phenomenon occurs.
I have to reset the modem (factory defaults)...and then restart the modem.!!!!!!?????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

are you using latest firmware?if not then try updating if it is available for your tplink model but carefully read instructions before doing that as any error during this process will most likely result in a dead modem.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> are you using latest firmware?if not then try updating if it is available for your tplink model but carefully read instructions before doing that as any error during this process will most likely result in a dead modem.



Latest firmware. Care to light it up more I would like to know how to update it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 14, 2015)

150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8951ND - Welcome to TP-LINK
How to find the hardware version on a TP-Link device? - Welcome to TP-LINK

there is a tab under maintenance menu in modem/router settings for firmware update which should have a browse button to select the firmware file.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2015)

I am with the *latest firmware*.
Upgraded + Functioning successfully.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 19, 2015)

Eventually returned back to my old but trustworthy setting of :--->

D-Link DSL-2520U + Tp-Link TL-WR740N 

No  more network problems till now from my side. If BSNL has an issue,then that is upto them.


----------

